# '95 12hp Briggs gas leaking into engine while running



## snowmanhat (Apr 10, 2010)

1995 12hp Briggs in Dynamark riding lawn mower - gas leaking into oil of motor while running. Filled up the gas tank 1/2 full and cut grass for 15 minutes - then motor shut down from empty gas tank. When I checked oil dipstick it was obvious that the gas ended up in the motor oil - about 2 inches above fill mark.
What would cause this? How can I fix it?

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

The float in the carb is not shutting off the feul flow. Remove the carb and take it a part. Put the float in a small container of water and see if it floats. If not, you need a new float. You could also have a spec of dirt in the seat of the needle. Remember to drain the oil & refill with new oil.


----------



## MowerManUk (Apr 11, 2010)

Check the tip of the float needle too for any signs of pitting or marks as well.


----------



## snowmanhat (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## sraza86 (Apr 21, 2010)

*New member*

Hello, every body I am new but I liked the forum.


----------

